# Giant in Pro Tour Team



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

Dear Giant fans, 
I am looking for searching back about how did Giant supported top class teams, from beginning to now. With years of participations
2015 Giant-Shimano (3M Pro Cycling?? )
2014 Giant-Shimano
2013 Belkin
2012 Blanco
2011 Rabobank
2010 Rabobank
2009 Rabobank
??? T-Mobile
??? ONCE

I am confused. Can anyone give the precise info?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

2001-2003 ONCE-Eroski - TCR Composite
2005-2008 T-Mobile - TCR Advanced
2009 Team High Road - TCR Advanced SL
2010-2012 Rabobank - TCR Advanced SL
2013-Blanco - TCR Advanced SL
2013-2014 - Belkin - TCR Advanced SL
2014-15- Giant-Shimano - Propel Advanced SL / TCR Advanced SL


----------

